# GERD and alcohol



## Marco Huang (Jul 29, 2014)

Every time I drink, I feel some sort of "Fullness" in my throat, and sometimes food comes back up ..... It is affecting my social life.

Furthermore I do have a slight amount of anxiety.

Would it be safe to say that my drinking days are over? haha!

*This is small amounts of weak alcoholic drink.


----------

